# Autosleeper Executive heating



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Have just had lunch with a group from my Dept, current & recently retired, & one question came up about an A/S Executive (2001)which one couple had recently purchased & tried out for the first time the previous weekend. Seems that the heating & hot water only ran on gas, not on mains. We had an '04 Nuevo prior to our current van, so tried to picture the layout they were describing & suggested a few things to look at - but could hardly hijack the lunchtime conversation into a technical motorhome discussion! The space heater sounded like the one we'd had in the Nuevo, & don't all vans have an immersion heater for hot water?

Anyway, if anyone has had any experience of this & can suggest anything, please fire away!!!


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

I have an 02 Exec, the switch for the water heater is located behind a false drawer under the offside habitation seat. The switch for the space heater is located at the rear of the wardrobe.

Mark


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Zuma said:


> I have an 02 Exec, the switch for the water heater is located behind a false drawer under the offside habitation seat. The switch for the space heater is located at the rear of the wardrobe.
> 
> Mark


Thanks - it's all working fine today, after I passed on your description of where to find the immersion heater switch last night!I think they were expecting instant hot blown air from the space heater, as with a fan heater. When it sat there not blowing, as the rest of us know they do at first, they panicked & put the gas on (it was apparently quite cold in N Norfolk!).


----------

